# Car SOMETIMES pulls + rims question



## srh007 (Nov 6, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone would know why my 92 Sentra GXE sometimes pulls to the right. Most often it does but occasionally it wont pull. Also, when I drive on slippery (snow) roads the wheel kind of "clicks" to the left or to the right of centre. Or on dry roads when I hit a slippery surface like a manhole the steering wheel shifts momentarily.

I'm having the alignment done next week but I'm not sure that will fix it.

Also, does anyone know if Honda Civic 13" 4 hole wheels will fit on my sentra. I want to buy winter tires and rims so I can change them myself and I have seen a bunch of civic rims for sale.

Thanks.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

srh007 said:


> I was wondering if anyone would know why my 92 Sentra GXE sometimes pulls to the right. Most often it does but occasionally it wont pull. Also, when I drive on slippery (snow) roads the wheel kind of "clicks" to the left or to the right of centre. Or on dry roads when I hit a slippery surface like a manhole the steering wheel shifts momentarily.
> 
> I'm having the alignment done next week but I'm not sure that will fix it.
> 
> ...



It does sound like the alignment is off alot..not sure about that tho. 

The rims question-
I have the same model as you do.. just a XE.. our's are 4x100 and the bolts are 4x114.3 if i'm not mistaken. You will have to check the Civic rims.. I'm pretty sure they should fit tho.. they have 4x100 also.. what year is the Civic??


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Check the center bore on your wheels and the civic wheels. I'm pretty sure you have a larger bore and the wheels will not fit. I know for a fact if you had an SE-R the wheels wouldn't fit because the bore on the SE-R hub is larger. The lower models I'm not as sure of but I think they're the same size as the SE-R.


----------



## srh007 (Nov 6, 2006)

Cool, Thanks for that. 

One other question. What does 4x100 and 4x114.3 mean. I imagine 4 = number of bolts... it 100 and 114.3 the distance between them or something?

Also the Civic wheels I believe are from 96 civic.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

^^^^^YEP

The common civics you see all over the place are 4x100(4bolts spaced 100mm apart accross the center of the wheel)

Here's the spacing diagram.










Remember to Check your Center Bore


----------



## J.T.M. (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a 1994 Eagle Summit with aftermarket wheels from a Civic (both 4x100)
I also have a 1996 (b13) Sentra and these same wheels only fit if I remove the
hub ring from the wheels. I have also tried my stock steel wheels from the Summit
but the do not fit due to the centre bore. On a final note I have 1980's audi wheels
with winter rubber that I used to use on my Summit but were able to fit the Sentra
with very minimal grinding of the centre bore. Basically I don't think Civic wheels
will work even though they are 4x100 unless they are after market then you may
have a chance.


----------

